# Egg Sharing in the North West



## Genie (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi,

I've been treated at MFS in Manchester and although the treatment I've had there has been great (wonderful staff too!) with 6 failed IUIs and 2 failed IVFs behind me I'm starting to consider egg sharing - at 43 it's probably a better option.

I've been told that a clinic called Care do egg sharing and that they are also in the Manchester area.

Has anyone ever used this clinic or know much about their egg sharing scheme?

thanks
Genie


----------



## Helen21 (May 18, 2002)

Hi, Genie, i am at manchester CARE just down the road from msf, thay do an comprehensive egg sharing scheme, the waiting list for reciepients is approx 6months.

iam 36 with primary infertilitly and have had 5 ivf failures we have now gone on the ed waiting list, hopefully not for to long please PM me if you want op talk


----------



## Genie (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Helen

Thanks for the info 

I'd certainly like to have a chat with you - not sure what "PM me" means though - LOL. Still trying to find my way around all the abbreviations etc.

Maybe we could set up a time for a get together in the chatroom.

Genie


----------



## Lynne (Mar 20, 2003)

Genie, 
I've sent you an IM about the donor egg IVF.
Lynne


----------

